# Help identifying maker



## fnick (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m trying to identify this knife. 
I’ve been told it is made by Hitoshi Kato, but it does not feel just right.. Could it be Yoshimi Kato?

Anyone who knows?


----------



## tostadas (Dec 8, 2020)

It matches kanji from Yoshimi Kato knives








Yoshimi Kato Blue Super Clad Nashiji Bunka Japanese Chef Knife 165mm with Black Honduras Handle


Yoshimi Kato Yoshimi Kato hand forges his knives in the town of Takefu, Fukui prefecture. After taking over the company from his father Hiroshi in 2017, Yoshimi continues to craft high quality knives. Kato goes abroad a few times a year to visit his loyal customers and gather feedback to improve...




www.seisukeknife.com


----------



## fnick (Dec 8, 2020)

tostadas said:


> It matches kanji from Yoshimi Kato knives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it does.
As I understand it Yoshimi Kato took over the Kintarō brand from Hiroshi Kato. Would the kanji then remain the same or be changed?


----------



## adam92 (Dec 29, 2020)

Kintaro from Yoshimi Kato, i haved one as well.


----------

